
Why American Revolutionaries Admired the Rebels of Mysore (2016) - diodorus
https://aeon.co/essays/why-american-revolutionaries-admired-the-rebels-of-mysore
======
AareyBaba
In 1799, Tipu Sultan ruler of Mysore was killed in the Fourth Anglo-Mysore
war. During the war the British had faced a new military weapon, the Mysore
rocket, developed by Tipu's army.

By 1804, the British had copied and refined this weapon into a long range
solid fuel rocket called the Congreve rocket.

In the War of 1812 the British entered Washington DC and burned down the White
House. The Royal Navy fired Congreve rockets at Fort McHenry which lit up the
sky, illuminating the American flag flying over the fort.

Later Francis Scott Key memorializing the event in a poem that became the
national anthem of the U.S.A : "The Star-Spangled Banner"

    
    
       ...
       And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
       Gave proof through the night that our flag was still 
       there;
       ...
    

Next time you hear the U.S national anthem - remember that those rockets trace
their origin to Tipu Sultan :)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mysorean_rockets](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mysorean_rockets)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congreve_rocket](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congreve_rocket)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_1812#Chesapeake_campaig...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_1812#Chesapeake_campaign_and_%22The_Star-
Spangled_Banner%22)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Star-
Spangled_Banner#Lyric...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Star-
Spangled_Banner#Lyrics)

~~~
godzillabrennus
Love learning little facts like this!

HN has such high quality in the comments.

------
snambi
Clickbait. There is no connection between hyder ali and American
revolutionaries. The revolutionaries wanted to freedom and created a democracy
based on constitution. Hyder Ali betrayed his own country and fighting for
himself.

~~~
dm3730
"There is no connection between hyder ali and American revolutionaries."

I am curious why you say this despite all the evidence they shared in the
article. I focus on just one of the items, the ship, Hyder Ally.
[https://historyofmysuru.blogspot.com/2017/11/when-america-
ce...](https://historyofmysuru.blogspot.com/2017/11/when-america-celebrated-
warrior-from.html) "a single mast ship named Hyder Ally gave the fledgling
navy of United States of America one of its greatest victories". Seems like
there was enough a connection if people were naming warships after the guy.

~~~
srean
Let me explain where parent poster is coming from. Hyder and Tipu were muslim
rulers. Thanks to the patronage of the religious right leaning government,
there is a concerted effort going on to remove traces of islam in india's
history. Diminishing Tipu and Hyder Ali's role is just a part of the package

